# Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014



## PolyVinylChlorid (14. Oktober 2014)

Leider muss ich das Thema gleich mit einer Frage beginnen; Geht ihr grade nicht mehr fischen? Ich bekomme nur noch von meinen "Informanten" Infos über Fänge. 

Am Sonntag gehts für uns auch mal wieder an die See. Werden wohl irgendwas um Grömitz ansteuern. Gibts Tipps wo was gehen könnte? Speziell n paar Rinnen in Fliegenwurfweite wären super!


----------



## Kunde (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Würde gerne los aber leider Schonzeit in MV! :c


----------



## banja1 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Moin, war am samstag los vor Stohl eckernforderbucht alles voller netze teilweise bis zum strand!!! konnte aber nee 40'er fangen schwimmt wieder! Gefangen auf den durchlauf blinker snurrebasse aus Danmark!Lg Daniel


----------



## Jan2 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Bei tollem Wetter, Wind von schräg hinten (SW) und der Fusselpeitsche in der rechten Hand die Nachmittagssonne an der Ostsee-Küste genossen. 4x gesilbert: gschätzte 25cm, 30cm, 30cm warten auf dickere Zeiten in der Ostsee und 46cm warten in meiner Truhe auf mich :m.
So langsam kommen auch die Größeren wieder unter Land...


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Das gibt mir doch ein wenig Motivation mit auf die lange Reise. 

Danke Jungs :-D


----------



## Olafspyder (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Samstag geht´s für 3 Wochen nach Fünen !!!

jetzt ist die beste Zeit für die Fliege !!!

Diesmal gibt´s bestimmt eine von den ganz grossen !!!


----------



## Double2004 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Olafspyder schrieb:


> Samstag geht´s für 3 Wochen nach Fünen !!!
> 
> jetzt ist die beste Zeit für die Fliege !!!
> 
> Diesmal gibt´s bestimmt eine von den ganz grossen !!!



Bei mir geht es eine Woche später los. Über Lageberichte würde ich mich sehr freuen. Bedingungen müssten ja eigentlich passen.


----------



## Windfinder (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Moin Jungs,
wie versprochen mein Fangbericht vom Fünen-Ausflug.
Am Dienstagabend ging die Reise los. Nach vier Stunden Autofahrt haben wir unser Ferienhaus direkt am Strand von Torresö bezogen. Nach einer unruhigen Nacht (weil ich aufgeregt war wie ein kleines Kind), sind wir morgens um sieben, bewaffnet mit Spirolino und Fliegen raus zum fischen. 
Es dauerte nicht lange da konnte Michael eine 41er überlisten und Christoph eine 35er. Ich ging am Morgen,außer ein Anfasser, leer aus. Nach dem Frühstück gind es dann, vom Meerforellen-Führer empfohen an eine andere Stelle. Dort konnten Michael und Christoph jeweils wieder eine Untermaßige fangen. Bei mir blieb es wieder "nur" bei Anfassern und Nachläufern. Schon etwas niedergeschlagen ging es nach dem Abendessen wieder an den alten Spot vor unserem Haus. Kurz vor dem dunkel werden und nach gefühlten 1000 Würfen, gab es bei mir nen Ruck an der Rute und ich durfte nach kurzem Drill eine 52er keschern. Mit einem Breiten Grinsen und erschöpft vom ersten Tag ging es auf die Bude und Gleich ins Bett. Der Nächste Tag war der von Michael. Er konnte eine 47er und eine 50er ans Band bekommen. Christoph und ich kamen wieder in den genus eine untermaßige zu fangen.
Die letzten zwei Tage sind nicht wirklich erwehnenswert gewesen. "Außer" etliche Nachläufer und Anfasser kam keine Meerforelle mehr raus.Trotz etliche Kilometer Fahren und laufen.
Am Ende konnte Michael drei maßige und drei untermaßige fangen.Ich konnte eine maßige und drei kleine Mefos überlisten. Christoph konnte fünf untermaßige fangen.
Es war ein schöner Ausflug, mit sehr vielen Bissen und Nachläufern. Es hat sich gezeigt das das angeln auf Meerforelle, selbst im Meerforellen Paradies Fünen, im Oktober sehr schwierig ist.
Aber grad das macht den Reiz an der Meerforelle aus.
Unser Fazit: Es bleibt "Das Geheimnis der Meerforelle"


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Samstag Eckerförder Bucht!

5 std. BELLY 
Nix kein Fisch, kein Kontakt, weder mefo, Dorsch noch verirrte hornies.
Kaum Boote, keine Netze, ein paar mit Wathosen.

So wie mitbekommen hat keiner was gefangen, wohl noch zu warm?
Oder alle Brutfische schon ins Tiefe abgezogen?

Trotzdem schön, 0-Welle, kein Regen und Beine trainiert!|supergri

Lg an Udo, hoffe die Fußschwellung legt sich!#h


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

@windfinder

hallo andreas, petri zu der schönen trutte.
ich denke schon, dass die dänischen gewässer auch zu dieser Jahreszeit fischtechnisch mehr zu bieten haben, 
anders herum, wenn man alles was euch an den haken ging zusammenzählt steht ihr doch gar nicht so schlecht da. 
wie sah es denn wettertechnisch aus, seit ihr auch mit dem boot raus oder hab ihr nur in der watbüx gefischt?


----------



## Olafspyder (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Moinsen!!!

Gestern auf Fünen angekommen, perfekter Wind vor der Tür für die Fliege.
Nach ner knappen Stunde ne 52er mit 1,3 kg. Das geht gut los !!!

Heute strömender Regen, pitschnass zurück, eine Untermassige und ein mini-Horni, mein Kumpel kämpft noch...
Heute Abend nochmal ran.


----------



## Windfinder (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> @windfinder
> 
> hallo andreas, petri zu der schönen trutte.
> ich denke schon, dass die dänischen gewässer auch zu dieser Jahreszeit fischtechnisch mehr zu bieten haben,
> ...


Moin Maik, 
du hast recht, das war schon wahnsinn was da abging. Hat auch Spaß gemacht. Aber du weißt ja selbst wie das ist, man kann halt nie genug bekommen. #q
Das Wetter war gut. Hatte nur ablandige Winde. Da ich mir mal ne leicht Briese auf die Nase gewünscht. Worauf man in Fünen, zu mindest im Norden, achten muss, ist der Wasserstand. Man hat Ebbe und Flut. Zwar nicht so wie in der Nordsee, aber bei ablaufenden Wasser sind die Erfolgschancen nicht so dolle.
Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir:m


----------



## Windfinder (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> @windfinder
> 
> hallo andreas, petri zu der schönen trutte.
> ich denke schon, dass die dänischen gewässer auch zu dieser Jahreszeit fischtechnisch mehr zu bieten haben,
> ...





Olafspyder schrieb:


> Moinsen!!!
> 
> Gestern auf Fünen angekommen, perfekter Wind vor der Tür für die Fliege.
> Nach ner knappen Stunde ne 52er mit 1,3 kg. Das geht gut los !!!
> ...


Petri zur Trute,
wo seit ihr genau?
Haltete uns auf dem Laufenden.|bla: Ist ne spanende Sache bei euch!
Achtet auf dem Wasserstand!
Viel Spaß euch weiterhin:m


----------



## Olafspyder (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*





Wir sind im Norden, Båring sommerland, eigentlich hätte die gar nicht beissen dürfen, Wasser war total unten und die Fliege hätte eigentlich kleiner sein müssen, habense im go-fishing gesagt, aber die Fische halten sich zum Glück nicht an unsere Regeln!


----------



## Windfinder (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Olafspyder schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 225712
> 
> 
> Wir sind im Norden, Båring sommerland, eigentlich hätte die gar nicht beissen dürfen, Wasser war total unten und die Fliege hätte eigentlich kleiner sein müssen, habense im go-fishing gesagt, aber die Fische halten sich zum Glück nicht an unsere Regeln!


Dickes ding#6
Meine war letzte Woche recht schmal für diese Jahreszeit.
Der Michael aus meinem Bericht, war noch ne ne Woche länger da als ich und kam gestern wieder. Er konnte keine maßige mehr fangen. Aber viele kleine und Bisse ohne Ende. Er war 14 Tage da und hat insgesamt 6 maßige mit nehmen können. Alle auf Fliege.
Na dann viel Erfolg noch:vik:


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Nach einem ausgiebigen und erfolgreichen Hechttrip auf Rügen sind wir am Sonntag noch auf einen Abstecher zum Meefopeitschen nach Schleswig Holstein gefahren. Zu Anfang stand die Frage nach dem "Wohin?". Da wir nur 6h Stunden am Wasser hatten haben wir uns für den guten alten FoPu "Eitz" entschieden. Etwas in Sorge das die Angler dicht an dicht stehen sind wir um 10h am Wasser angekommen. Zwei Angler im Wasser. Glasklar. Niedriger Wasserstand aber Auflaufend. Wind war etwas unsteht. Keine Welle. Also keine perfekten Bedingungen. Beim waten ins Wasser dann Myriaden an Futtertieren wie Stichlingen, Mysis, Garnelen und Tobsen gesehen. Wie also soll man die Trutten davon überzeugen das der Köder besser als die Futtertiere schmeckt? An die Fusselpeitsche habe ich dann einfach n Crystal Shrimp in UV-Green dran gebimselt und an die Spinne kam ein 25g Snaps in Grün-Gelb-Gold. 25g da ich die Forellen in weiter Entfernung vermutete. Also erstmal auf die erste Landzunge gestellt und n Stündchen mit der Fusselpeitsche gewedelt. Außer ein paar Halbstarken Hornis fanden keine Fische die Fliege interessant... Gut, dann das Blech gen Horizont gepeitscht. Nach ungefähr einer Stunde gabs den ersten Abnehmer und nach ein paar Metern im Drill und einem spektakulären Sprung in Sichtweite verabschiedete sich eine 50+ Trutte wieder, wollte wohl nicht mitkommen :-( Eine weitere Stunde später dann der nächsten Biss. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ein ungefähr 50cm langer, voll ausgefärbter und gut genährter Meerforellen-Mann wieder vom Einzelhaken befreit werden. Danach ging dann nix mehr... 
Fazit; ein grandioser Tag!


----------



## Olafspyder (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Gestern gab's noch ne Untermassige

Heute schlechter Wind, deshalb wurde Eisen serviert...
2 untermassige, 3 vergeigt und ne 42er und ne 45er, optimal für den Räucherofen, das wird lecker...

Einige andere Angler waren unterwegs, hatten aber nix. Wir haben auch erst einen Fisch springen sehen, auch nicht wie sonst so viele Nachläufer.

Das Wasser ist halt noch sehr warm, aber es wird wohl kühler in den nächsten Tagen, dann wird's schon


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Vielleicht kommen dann auch mal ein Paar mit losen Schuppen in Küstennähe. #6


----------



## Blaupause (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Petri zu den Fängen, Olafspyder! 

Wo ich die gefärbten Mefos sehe, fälllt mir wieder eine Frage ein, die mir in Norge beim Mefoangeln im Fjord im September immer im Kopf rumgeisterte. Da gab viele Mefos im Silberkleid und gerade an den Bacheinläufen aber auch viele Bachforellen im Fjord. Die Laichfische wollte ich schonen und habe darum alle "braunen" wieder zurückgesetzt und nur silberne Fische mitgenommen. Bei den Fischen, die ich zurückgesetzt habe, waren aber bestimmt auch ein paar normale Bachforellen bei? Kann man denn irgendwie eine "normale" Bachforelle von einer Mefo im Laichkleid unterscheiden? Ich schätze mal in Dänemark kommen gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit an Süßwassereinläufen auch beide "Arten" vor (sind ja eingentlich die selbe Art), oder?


----------



## Waveman (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Oh oh, bei dem Bild gibst doch wieder Diskussionen...


----------



## Sejerlänner (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Samstag 19.10.14
E-Bay ,  von 07:00 ..10:00 Uhr,
Nix los , aber das nächste Wochende kommt.


----------



## Windfinder (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen, Olafspyder!
> 
> Wo ich die gefärbten Mefos sehe, fälllt mir wieder eine Frage ein, die mir in Norge beim Mefoangeln im Fjord im September immer im Kopf rumgeisterte. Da gab viele Mefos im Silberkleid und gerade an den Bacheinläufen aber auch viele Bachforellen im Fjord. Die Laichfische wollte ich schonen und habe darum alle "braunen" wieder zurückgesetzt und nur silberne Fische mitgenommen. Bei den Fischen, die ich zurückgesetzt habe, waren aber bestimmt auch ein paar normale Bachforellen bei? Kann man denn irgendwie eine "normale" Bachforelle von einer Mefo im Laichkleid unterscheiden? Ich schätze mal in Dänemark kommen gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit an Süßwassereinläufen auch beide "Arten" vor (sind ja eingentlich die selbe Art), oder?


#hIn Dänemark sind die Einläufe teilweise ganzjährig geschützt bzw darf man diese um diese Jahreszeit nicht befischen.#:


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Waveman schrieb:


> Oh oh, bei dem Bild gibst doch wieder Diskussionen...



Ohne in diese Kerbe schlagen zu wollen, wären Diskussionen den nicht berechtigt?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

moinsen,
warum diskussion???

auf der letzten seite sind eindeutig 3 tote, geschützte fische zu sehen...da gibt´s nix zu diskutieren...
(aber der falsche platz dafür)


----------



## Nullerbassen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

mach dich mal besser schlau, bevor du hier die leute anmachst, lieber observer. der mann ist auf fynen unterwegs und in dk sind farbige fische ab 15.11. geschützt! 

also von mir knæk og bræk!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

...nicht gesetzlich geschützt...

aber, dass es sich eindeutig um laichfische handelt dürfte jeder sehen...von daher #d

naja, führt zu nix


----------



## Schlammtaucher (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

War gestern mal wieder nach langer langer Zeit mal an FL-Außenförde unterwegs. War ziemlich windig und hat die ganze Zeit geregnet...

Aber es hat sich gelohnt!!! 3 Stunden geangelt, 4 schöne Meerforellen geangelt. Alles so um die 50cm!! Meine ersten die maßig waren, in 2 Jahren Mefoangelei...(sonst immer nur so 30cm Fischchen gehabt!!!) Da sie aber alle braun waren schwimmen sie wieder....

Aber so kanns weitergehen!!


----------



## Double2004 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Konnte heute auf Fünen nach drei Tagen mit nur untermaßigen Fischen die erste etwas größere Mefo mit 47cm und genau 1kg verhaften. 
 Wasser ist mit 14 Grad doch noch sehr warm hier, was das Angeln nicht leichter macht. Dennoch werden am Kleinen Belt auch vom Ufer aus viele Dorsche und auch Köhler gefangen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Kann ich nur bestätigen !!

Komme gerade von Als und dort war Mefo mau, aber Köhler in 2 Meter Wassertiefe, teilweise Doppel hook auf Springerfliege und Blinker macht auch Spaß. Die Köhler waren im Schnitt 40- 50 cm.


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Nullerbassen schrieb:


> mach dich mal besser schlau, bevor du hier die leute anmachst, lieber observer. der mann ist auf fynen unterwegs und in dk sind farbige fische ab 15.11. geschützt!
> 
> also von mir knæk og bræk!



Traurig aber wahr. Noch trauriger ist, dazu auch noch zu gratulieren. Verrät aber auch viel über den Verfasser...

Grüße!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Schade das hier kaum noch Mefoangler etwas schreiben...........wenn es nächstes Jahr noch weniger wird haben wir nur noch eine Eröffnungsanzeige des Monats!
Und bitte nun nicht meckern, ich sitze das ganze Jahr in Berlin und stelle eben fest das nur 3-4 schreiben und der rest seinen Senf dazu gibt.........das ist eben eigentlich nix oder ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Mal davon ab das die Saison nicht grade Klasse läuft ist da noch ein anderer Punkt: Die Mefo Threads haben i.d.R. mehrere Zehntausend Klicks, bei einer Handvoll Fänge.

Da kann man auch die Lust verlieren, wenn ein paar wenige (immer Dieselben) ihre Fänge posten und offenbar eine sehr (unverhältnismässig) große Anzahl anderer Leute nur Infos nehmen, aber nicht geben.


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Ich bin auch einer von denen die hier eifrig mitlesen und nicht posten ... aus dem ganz einfachen Grund: ich war in meinem Leben noch nicht Meerforellen angeln. Hab ich auch vorerst nicht vor. Trotzdem find ich die Fische schön und die Fangberichte teilweise nett


----------



## Meerforellenfan (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab das die Saison nicht grade Klasse läuft ist da noch ein anderer Punkt: Die Mefo Threads haben i.d.R. mehrere Zehntausend Klicks, bei einer Handvoll Fänge.
> 
> Da kann man auch die Lust verlieren, wenn ein paar wenige (immer Dieselben) ihre Fänge posten und offenbar eine sehr (unverhältnismässig) große Anzahl anderer Leute nur Infos nehmen, aber nicht geben.



Genau das finde ich sehr schade Allrounder!
Zu der Zeit wo ich noch an der Küste wohnte habe ich meine Erfahrungen gerne mit anderen geteilt und das waren viele Jahre!
Jetzt wo  ich weit weg bin und mal gerne wüßte wann sich der weg an die Küste lohnt kommt fast nix mehr...............

Es ist eben wie es ist aber den Angler sei gesagt : Egal wann ihr irgendwo fangt oder nicht geht auch den nächsten Tag nicht mehr das was an dem Tag davor ging!
Strömung, Wind und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten finden den Fisch und eben genau da wo die Nahrung ist und die ist meist nächsten Tag woanders!
Ich frag mich einfach wo ist das Problem mal etwas schreiben damit andere Teilhaben können !
Übrigens freu ich mich über jeden von euch gefangenen Fisch mit Euch wie auch jeder andere hier !

Alles andere steht "leider" inzwischen in jedem Angelführer !
Die Zeit der Helden mit den Geheimstellen ist lange vorbei und auf deine Fliege oder Deinen Blinker habe ich nicht gefangen weil wenn Mefos beißen wollen auf das beißen was vorbei kommt :vik:


----------



## Sea-Trout (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Ich frag mich einfach wo ist das Problem mal etwas schreiben damit andere Teilhaben können !


Ganz einfach.Kein bock auf Geier die Fangmeldungen hinterherfahren.Wovon es gerade hier im Ab leider sehr viele gibt.Meine Freude von Fängen teil ich lieber mit guten Freunden und Kollegen.Öffentlich muss ich sowas nicht wirklich machen bringt mir nichts ausser Nachteile.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.Kein bock auf Geier die Fangmeldungen hinterherfahren.Wovon es gerade hier im Ab leider sehr viele gibt.Meine Freude von Fängen teil ich lieber mit guten Freunden und Kollegen.*Öffentlich muss ich sowas nicht wirklich machen bringt mir nichts ausser Nachteile.*



da ist was wahres dran.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.Kein bock auf Geier die Fangmeldungen hinterherfahren.Wovon es gerade hier im Ab leider sehr viele gibt.Meine Freude von Fängen teil ich lieber mit guten Freunden und Kollegen.Öffentlich muss ich sowas nicht wirklich machen bringt mir nichts ausser Nachteile.


 
#6...............


----------



## Seatrout (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Sehe ich auch so, nen Traumtag kann man mal posten, wenn man da hinterher fährt, ist es eh zu spät#h

Aber die Alltagsfänge werden nur persönlich ausgetauscht.

Petri


----------



## Tomasz (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch einer von denen die hier eifrig mitlesen und nicht posten ...



Dazu bekenne ich mich auch. Ich komme 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr an die Küste  um auf Meerforellen zu angeln. Meist ist es eine Woche im Frühjahr die dänische Küste.  Mich fasziniert dieser Fisch und das Angeln in den Küstengewässern.  Daher lese ich hier immer wieder gerne mit und freue mich auf tolle Fotos und die  Fänger. Mir fehlt dabei die Zeit und das Geld jedem Fangbericht  hinterher zu fahren. 
Ich fände es schade, wenn es aus den genannten Gründen im AB für mich  keine Beiträge mehr zum träumen gibt. Ist aber auch nicht so wild, denn  User auf anderen Portalen schaffen es zum Glück ihre Fänge und tolle  Fotos zu posten, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass die Spots überrannt werden.
Ob mit oder ohne Fangmeldungen wünsche ich auch weiterhin allen Usern  aus dem AB viele tolle Momente an der Küste. Und ja ich gebe zu, auf  Euch neidisch zu sein. Freut Euch doch einfach dass es so ist:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Henryhst (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Moin..
Naja ich denke das liegt aber auch zu teil an dem Ganzen gemecker und gejammer wenn man mal ein fischbild hochläd.. und dieses ewige C&R gelaber.

Hab früher auch jeden Fang im Bodden forum geschrieben aber wenn man sich immer rechtfertigen muss über jedes bild was vlt nicht passt oder wenn man n Fisch zum Essen entnommen hat, vergeht einem das ganz schnell und i denke es geht nicht nur mir so!

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Den Meeforellenbestand hier aufrecht zu erhalten kostet nun einmal einiges an Zeit und Geld. Da kann man demjenigen, der zig Grönländer vom Strand schleppt, oder Leuten die hier Strecken von braunen Fischen posten, schon einmal zurechtweisen.

Die 2 Dauernörgler posten hier ja schon länger nicht mehr. Das was in letzter Zeit an Kritik geschrieben wurde ist aber richtig und berechtigt.

Ich muss der Sea-Trout leider zustimmen. Im Frühjar und Herbst gibt es nun einmal "Schübe" wo es Zeitweise mal sehr gut läuft. Da läuft man halt Gefahr, das die Leute die sonst auf dem Soga sitzengeblieben wären ihren Hintern an die Küste bewegen, weil es sich ja grade lohnt.

Für die Leute fernab der Küste, die einfach mal nur Bilder sehen wollen, tut es mir schon leid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Einfach melden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293863


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einfach melden:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293863



Danke


----------



## Double2004 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Den Meeforellenbestand hier aufrecht zu erhalten kostet nun einmal einiges an Zeit und Geld. Da kann man demjenigen, der zig Grönländer vom Strand schleppt, oder Leuten die hier Strecken von braunen Fischen posten, schon einmal zurechtweisen.
> 
> Die 2 Dauernörgler posten hier ja schon länger nicht mehr. Das was in letzter Zeit an Kritik geschrieben wurde ist aber richtig und berechtigt.



Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn ein User im Oktober zwei 50er Mefos, die leicht angefärbt sind, auf Fünen fängt und entnimmt, ist das sein gutes Recht und vollkommen in Ordnung. 100km weiter südlich MUSS er sie laut Gesetz außerhalb der Schonzeit sogar totschlagen, während er in DK die Wahl hat und beide Entscheidungen vollkommen legitim sind.

Zurück zum Thema: Fänge hier auf Fünen werden besser, jedoch viele Untermaßige, aber vereinzelt auch schöne Grönländer dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Wenn ein User im Oktober zwei 50er Mefos, die leicht angefärbt sind, auf Fünen fängt und entnimmt, ist das sein gutes Recht und vollkommen in Ordnung. 100km weiter südlich MUSS er sie laut Gesetz außerhalb der Schonzeit sogar totschlagen, während er in DK die Wahl hat und beide Entscheidungen vollkommen legitim sind.


Genauso ist das, und das genau ist ja auch unsere Richtschnur hier im Forum!

Und damit sollte das Thema hier jetzt gut sein, sonst Punkte.
Danke.

Siehe dazu auch nochmal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293863


----------



## Mefomaik (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Is ja fast wie in Flensburg hier,Ordnung muss sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Ja, ist manchmal wie ein Kindergarten....................


----------



## holzwurm1170 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

versuch es mal am dazendorfer strand  zwischen heiligenhafen und dem truppenübungsplatz  war letzte woche ganz ok , mehrere kleine bis 40  als beifang immer wieder einige sehrgute dorsche bis 60 cm


----------



## Erdmännchen (1. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Kann mich ja auch mal hier wie schon zwei weitere "outen", ich lese hier auch gerne mit, es sind interessante Berichte, ich freue mich über die Fänge der anderen, da es zeigt, dass noch Fische da sind und deren Beharrlichkeit sich auszahlt, freue mich demnach auch für die Fänger, selbst komme ich aus unterschiedlichen Gründen jedoch kaum an die Ostsee, vlt 2-3 Mal im Jahr, alleine schon finanziell ist es als Azubi nicht anders möglich und in der Zeit bin ich, wenn ich angeln bin, eher mal eine Stunde abends Wattwürmer baden, wenn dann etwas läuft, teile ich es auch gerne mit. Wenn ich dann ausgelernt habe nächstes Jahr, bin ich vlt öfters oben und wenn ich dann auch auf Silber aus bin, berichte ich gerne davon, bis dahin bleibt es bei mir leider nur beim Mitlesen und Daumendrücken.


----------



## Sejerlänner (8. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen Fänge Oktober 2014*

Moin,Moin

Heute Eckernförder Bucht, von 07:00.. 09:00 Uhr

eine kleine zurückgesetzt und eine schöne große 2 m vor dem Strand verloren. Beide haben im Zwielicht gebissen, nach Sonnenaufgang nicht auch nur einen Zupfer mehr gehabt.


----------

